# Hedgecoe Hand Project



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

Goal was to find a subject and focus on that image to produce a dramatic composition. I chose hands and decided to capture working hands. I produced them in camera raw conversion to a custom Acros, emphasis on contrast and detail. I was inspired by @Gary A.'s contrasty street images during his film journalist era and @Derrel's direction to pickup the 70's hedgecoe books. All images were created with a Fujifilm X-Pro 2, 60mm 2.4 macro. Comments and improvements welcomed. What I learned is it is very difficult to wrap your mind into a human part and try to represent it beautifully.

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6. Man that hands were attached to




7. Lady weaving the old fashion way.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Nice work.


Thanks bud, that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2017)

Um, why? You are way beyond what I can do.

I also like the subject -- I had a lathe.  I want one when we gety a olace with the room for it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

Because you are talented and do a lot around here. That one is running off a hit and miss motor.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you.

When I look at 2 and 5, I think about all of the things that those hands have crafted.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Thank you.
> 
> When I look at 2 and 5, I think about all of the things that those hands have crafted.


Yup. He built his house and barn. One of the few old barns that hasn't caved in. He is a little different (but nice) and I haven't got up the courage to ask him if I could shoot on his property. He has a lot of neat buildings and stuff.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2017)

Overall nice set, but for me #5 captures the essence of the project.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Overall nice set, but for me #5 captures the essence of the project.


Thanks my brother. I agree. The linseed oil soaked hands amplify his hands and craftsmanship.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> The linseed oil soaked hands



Done a lot of turnings over the years, individual pieces and furniture parts, never did much with linseed oil, just didn't like it. Primarily use lacquer on larger pieces so I can tint it for a more even color in the wood, or if I really want a hand rubbed look on smaller pieces and carvings I'll use this Briwax International, Inc


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > The linseed oil soaked hands
> ...



Yup, that Briwax is an excellent product. You can do some super finishing with it. Pretty specialized but very effective with the proper application and methods.


----------



## weepete (Jun 10, 2017)

Very nice. I have a real soft spot for lathes, though most of my turning was done on a 1970s Hardinge metal lathe that was a real pleasure to use.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

weepete said:


> Very nice. I have a real soft spot for lathes, though most of my turning was done on a 1970s Hardinge metal lathe that was a real pleasure to use.



Thanks bud. He had a lathe, drill, grinders, table saw, and a small wood chipper all running in unison driven by hit &miss, belts and pulleys. Here is a detail of the automatic drill press.


----------



## weepete (Jun 10, 2017)

That's a lovely bit of kit. I really like these old tools, you can tell they are slightly over engineered to make them sturdy and resiliant so they just tend to work.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey, I've got one those, only mine is a post mount. Rebuilt it for the heck of it, and still don't use it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 11, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Hey, I've got one those, only mine is a post mount. Rebuilt it for the heck of it, and still don't use it.


Now, if we could only rebuild ourselves.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 11, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I've got one those, only mine is a post mount. Rebuilt it for the heck of it, and still don't use it.
> ...



But first we would have to learn to take care of ourselves with the same care we do our tools


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2017)

Wonderful B&W photos, JC! I especially like #3, which to me is a very solid,solid photo. Timeless. I also like the fifth shot quite a bit too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wonderful B&W photos, JC! I especially like #3, which to me is a very solid,solid photo. Timeless. I also like the fifth shot quite a bit too.


Thanks Derrel


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice.  #1 is my favorite.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2017)

TMorrow said:


> Very nice.  #1 is my favorite.


Thanks T!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 14, 2017)

#5 is my fave.  For me, I think you should have gotten much closer in most of your images in order to effectively address the project name of "Hands". The processing and conversion is super, but, (the big but), I think all of the images could have been improved by getting tighter/closer.  Don't misunderstand my critique, these are wonderful, but I think they would have been better if you had gotten closer.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> #5 is my fave.  For me, I think you should have gotten much closer in most of your images in order to effectively address the project name of "Hands". The processing and conversion is super, but, (the big but), I think all of the images could have been improved by getting tighter/closer.  Don't misunderstand my critique, these are wonderful, but I think they would have been better if you had gotten closer.


Thanks, I really wanted to get tighter but he was roped off due to kids I think. You know, saw blades, belts & pulleys, etc. I wish I would have brought the 55-200 and I thought this very thing when I shot this. I think the project was a good learning experience. I am at a point now where I can walk up to scene and know what lens to use. The 55-200 street project you challenged me on brought that home.

Side note, I did crop 1, 3, and 5 and printed for frame. They look fantastic. Just got them back yesterday. Glossy


----------



## BrentC (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice.  #5 is my favorite as well based on the project.


----------

